#  Nachrichten >   EHEC-HUC: Schnelltest, Screening, Register und Zweifel >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin  Die schwere EHEC-Epidemie ist noch nicht überwunden. Auch aus Schweden wird ein erster Todesfall gemeldet. Das Robert-Koch-Institut setzt auf ein Screening aller blutigen Durchfälle. Die Universität Münster hat einen Schnelltest vorgestellt. ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

